

The Great Inflation Mystery, Still Unsolved - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/23/business/23every.html?ei=5087%0A&em=&en=232021096c9b55ea&ex=1190692800&pagewanted=all

======
sbraford
"We do know that if the Fed starts printing money, Weimar style, and dropping
it from helicopters, Bernanke style, we will probably have big inflation."

[http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2007/09/21/afx414376...](http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2007/09/21/afx4143768.html)

How are we not printing money Weimar style? =)

<http://www.idorfman.com/Charts/bernanke-helicopter.jpg>

OT: if i had millions of dollars it would be so worth it to drop 10-20k out of
a helicopter in a major metro just to see people's reaction.

------
herdrick
Pretty good, aside from the typically inane Bob Dylan quote at the end.

